# Calming down



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Our puppy is very loving and happy. She goes on 2-3 short walks a day, gets played with and has lots of attention. However she has sooooooo much energy!! When she has too much energy we try playing fetch or take her for a walk but this often doesn't work. Eventually we end up shutting her outside on our balcony as it is a safe puppy area and whrre she goes when we are out. She eventually calms down. 

We would really love to known if there are any other things we should be doing to help her calm down? I don't want her to feel unloved by is shutting her out but sometimes to feels like our only option especially as if she gets too hyper she bites or nips whoever is playing with her

Thank you in advance for your suggestions


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Puppies have a lot of energy! Walks and playtime should tire your puppy out some. They do calm down as they get older. The puppy time goes by very quickly. Do you give her something to chew? Sometimes they'll get in their bed and calm down chewing a bully stick.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you tried interactive (puzzle) toys? Those are a must have for me! The mental stimulation will help to tire her out some too. The Nina Ottosson ones are great.


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

I've tried a range of toys and teddies including the ones she has to play with to retrieve food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

One friend did tell me, maybe I am giving the puppy you much freedom and I should stop letting roam freely so much of the day. I'm not sure if that is a good idea or cruel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker is extremely active. I'm fairly certain we could walk an hour or more daily and he'd still be raring to go. When he gets bored he tends to hide and bark at us, or run up and slap us in the face with a paw. I think he might have been a border collie in a past life.

Tucker is 2 years old in March and barely starting to slow down. He was even worse as a pup.

Rocky was a bit rambunctious as a puppy and around 2 years turned in to a total couch potato.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would encourage you not to lock her out on the balcony---that sounds like punishment to me. She is just a puppy & full of energy & puppies nip---you can turn your back on her when she does that, or put her in her cage for a few minutes. 
I would also encourage you to walk her longer each time & play running games w/her. I miss this stage now---it passes so fast. Lisi is still full of it and I always need to find new ways to challenge her since she isn't allowed outside much. I look forward to reading more advice to you which I will use!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Is the balcony closed in? I would worry if it was not.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Have you tried interactive (puzzle) toys? Those are a must have for me! The mental stimulation will help to tire her out some too. The Nina Ottosson ones are great.


Nida, Is there a particular one that Emma likes or Bailey that you could recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Nida, Is there a particular one that Emma likes or Bailey that you could recommend? Thanks!


Hi Carol! Here is a thread I had shared a while back with pics of some of Bailey's favorite treat toys. I will email you some more!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/118411-baileys-working-hard-his-dinner.html


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for these hints. Oh and yes the balcony is closed in and very puppy safe. It is where she stays whenever we are out. It is also where her sleeping area is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd suggest some training.

You can do it on your own. It sounds like your puppy is getting plenty of physical exercise.... It may be time to give her some mental exercise.

Training is a great way to "wear them out" just like a long walk. It works their brain and uses energy.

Start with basics - sit, down, stay, come, go to bed, fetch

Add in some tricks - roll over, spin, wave, beg... we have fluffs on this board who put their own toys away! The tricks are limitless!

Do this a few minutes a few times a day. Like 2-3 10 minute sessions.

Change up the order you ask her to do things to keep it interesting....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the balcony also closed on the top---or just the sides? I worry about birds of prey!


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

For the design of our building and the way the wire is done she'll be fine from birds of prey. Ours our relatively small birds here in kampala. But thank you for thinking of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

